# Warrior or Custom II TLE/RL



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

So I have decided to go ahead and get a Kimber and I am mostly settled on getting the Warrior. However I was just reading a bit more on Kimbers and I realized that the Warrior and the TLE/RL are very similar in fact the TLE/RL has night sites standard and the Warrior doesn’t but the warrior is about 200 more than the TLE/RL. What’s up with that? I know that the Warrior has the ambi safety. You’re Opinion?

Also I am contemplating selling my XD-40 4inch and getting a Pro II TLE/RL to have another concealed carry option, any advice?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Ambi safety is overrated if you are right handed. Warrior has lanyard loop, memory pad on grip safety, Kimpro finish vs. oxide and bumper pad on the mag. Differences are worth over $200.

You can replace sights on the Warrior for under $100. 

Then again, I prefer Springfield 1911s.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah I like the Springer’s but I want some Kimbers. I actually went down and held both of these guns yesterday... well I didn’t get to hold the Warrior but instead the Desert Warrior and dang that is a nice gun. I think I am just going to get the warrior and then sell my XD and get a Pro TLE/RL II for CC because my Springer has been nothing but an issue from the day I got it. True it was a great deal but that thing jam's every 3rd shot and I have tried about a million things including new springs, extractor, and ramp polishing and nothing seams to work. I have also tried just about every ammo under the sun.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Joeshwa24 said:


> my Springer has been nothing but an issue from the day I got it.


Did you try sending it back to springfield to have them have a look at it?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

not yet but I am going to. I want to wait until I have another CC weapon and the truth is I got the thing for 350 bucks from a guy my dad works with so even with all the money I have spent on it, its still less than what I would have spent for a new one. Hopfully SA will be able to fix it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Joeshwa24 said:


> So I have decided to go ahead and get a Kimber and I am mostly settled on getting the Warrior. However I was just reading a bit more on Kimbers and I realized that the Warrior and the TLE/RL are very similar in fact the TLE/RL has night sites standard and the Warrior doesn't but the warrior is about 200 more than the TLE/RL. What's up with that?


There are a lot of Kimbers that are mechanically the same with only cosmetic differences. If you're only interested in a performance, carefully study the specifications of several guns and find common denominators and buy the cheapest one. For example I recently ordered a Gold Match 2 which is the exact same gun as the Grand Raptor 2 but the GR2 is $234.00 more and prettier.


----------



## no4mk1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

First time poster, blah blah blah. :smt1099

Anyhoo, with that out of the way, my desert warrior came with night sights. I don't know how you could go wrong with one. The fact that it doesn't have the firing pin safety is an added bonus for me as well.

YMMV, IMHO, etc., etc.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

